# Any Cooper's (barrelmakers) here??



## farnorthfarmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forums and still trying to get caught up on all the posts lots and lots of reading lol. 

I was wondering if we have anyone here that does coopering, I do some blacksmithing as a hobby here on the farm but would like to learn how to make wooden barrels for storing things here on the farm.

If anyone has any insight on books or courses offered on making barrels it would be helpful.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

The only place I know is Tillers International, near Kalamazoo, Michigan. They teach classes for all kinds of things! Classes are not cheap, but the teachers are pretty knowledgeable, you end up with an item you created. Here is the catalog of upcoming classes, dates and cost.

http://www.tillersinternational.org/tillers/Class%20Catalog.pdf

There may be other places offering instruction, I just don't know them. Maybe some Museums or Old-Time Village kind of places give that kind of training, would be nearer to you. Have you tried a search on the Internet? Lots of interesting things always turn up in those!

Good luck, hope you find someplace to learn Coopering skills


----------



## farnorthfarmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Goodhors

Thanks for the Awesome link, I will see if they still have space open on their classes. Saddly they are at the same time we are seeding and harvesting here in the great white north but it looks like we are going to get an early spring.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

This just came in my mail feed. Don't know if will help
http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/w...e-Barrels-at-Demptos-Cooperage-189512761.html

Also you might want to check out Gutenberg

And if i can find it i have a book on it. And another link you can root around in

http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-books/woodworking-books.html


----------

